# Moderators Wanted!



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

With the unavailability of KevSt, and the continuing growth of the forum, we need to have some more Moderators.

The role of a moderator, to keep the site within the boundaries set out in the Usage Agreement.

The pay - for the love of the site !

The Benefit - POWER!

Reply to this thread, stating your case for being a moderator, and the board(s) you would like to moderate. I will select the top 10 applications for each forum, and then put the vote back to the users!

Closing date for applications - 27th June!

Get em in!

Jae


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Shouldn't we ask for nominations from the floor as to who we think would be good moderators and then ask them if they are interested in the role ?

Diplomatic as ever


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> Shouldn't we ask for nominations from the floor as to who we think would be good moderators and then ask them if they are interested in the role ?
> 
> Diplomatic as ever


Now that sound sike a good idea. [smiley=idea2.gif]


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

OK, then lets go with that one....

Who Wants Who to be a moderator, and on what boards?????

Jae


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I vote for

Wak and JampoTT to be moderators of the main (this) forum. Both have strong, but IMO fair views, even if both sometimes throw a curve ball  ;D

Louise (T7) and Dani (A3 DFU) to be moderators of the events board. Louise, as she does a lot of events stuff for the TTOC and it would help her in her role as TTOC events secretary. Dani does a lot of club Audi stuff and events and it may help her in her Club Audi role.

TTotal to be a moderator on the jokes board ;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> TTotal to be a moderator of the jokes board


lol [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

And in the spirit of diplomacy - nominate candidates, and then have a free vote including those moderators existing already - and the top whatever get through.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> lol [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


Now thats a good joke in itself !


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> I vote for
> 
> Wak and JampoTT to be moderators of the main (this) forum.


Wak has got his own personal forum to moderate now ???


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm always happy to do what I can for the forum in any capacity - but more importantly I believe the chosen moderators should:

a) have some guidance to work with
b) be accountable
c) moderate according to the forum concensus, not according to their own opinion

I think b) is particularly important. Several members have stated that they have been "failed" by moderation (or lack of)...

Within reason, I'd like to see all "report posts" answered by a moderator stating what action will be taken, and if no action is to be taken, a brief statement as to "why not".

But that is going to need a set of people with a LOT of time to devote and a possibilty of ending up with more chiefs than indians......


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> I vote for
> 
> Wak and JampoTT to be moderators of the main (this) forum. Both have strong, but IMO fair views, even if both sometimes throw a curve ball  ;D


Dont think my status is too high amongst this forum! :-/ and my curve balls are not appreciated and a member has commented on not moderating to my own values but to the community which is something I cant adhere to. 
If I felt something wasnt right I'd try to fix it regardless of opinion first then respond to reaction. :-/


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> not moderating to my own values but to the community which is something I cant adhere to.


Sorry mate, but in every democracy the needs of the "population" outweigh the needs of the people running it. Thats what a democracy is all about. As a moderator here, my understanding is that you are appointed (or elected) to uphold the rules, laws and opinions OF THE SITE. Not your own agenda.

If you don't like that idea, and are hell bent on wanting total ownership and control, using your OWN moral code as a basis, then I suggest you setup your own forum. Oh wait... you already did!! ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I guess I should have read all my unread threads first :-/


> Wak has got his own personal forum to moderate now


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Jampott is right.

Moderation is about the good of the site, and the accepted norms of using it. It is not a personal platform for exercising ones beliefs or rules....as that then becomes a dictatorship....and thus....a failure...

Jae


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I vote for myself and for JampoTT as moderators. The main reasons for this is that I together with Tim, we spend the most time on this forum, so we can keep an eye on things.

I also support the other nominations from Nutts for Dani, T7 and TTotal.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> Jampott is right.
> 
> Moderation is about the good of the site, and the accepted norms of using it. Â It is not a personal platform for exercising ones beliefs or rules....as that then becomes a dictatorship....and thus....a failure...
> 
> Jae


At least one forum has suffered as a result of this.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> At least one forum has suffered as a result of this.


From what? From moderation based on personal view or moderation based on forum guidelines?

I'm guessing the former.......


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

I meant the allegation of dictatorship.

Just think of Spock.

"the needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few" ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

So are moderators going to delete inappropriate posts or modify them? 
I'd prefer the latter, so the modification can be seen in context. For example, if somebody wrote "bum" in a post the offending word should be replaced with "(bottom)".


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Phil

First and foremost, I reckon the mods should give the perpetrators chance to moderate their OWN post... but if this doesn't work... *shrug*


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> So As a moderator here, my understanding is that you are appointed (or elected) to uphold the rules, laws and opinions OF THE SITE. Not your own agenda.


Exactly! Some common sense at last. A moderator is there to 'police' the posts on behalf of the forum users. The moderation guidelines and procedures should be clearly stated in the site agreement then everyone will be aware of the consequences of not adhering to 'the rules'!
Why do some people have a problem with this?


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

> But that is going to need a set of people with a LOT of time to devote and a possibilty of ending up with more chiefs than indians......


 [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Nicky...

?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> I vote for myself


I'm sorry, but I very strongly object to you being a moderator of _any_ bord, Vlastan!!!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> I'm sorry, but I very strongly object to you being a moderator of _any_ bord, Vlastan!!!


Me too. But it would be funny seeing him edit _in_ profanities.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Perhaps we need more granularity - looking at the posts maybe we need a Polishing & Bird Poo forum, moderated by Wax Wizard. An Accident forum, moderated by Nutts, and an I've kerbed my Alloys forum moderated by KMPowell ? Oh and a Perverts Corner moderated by Vlastan.

Look, stop giving Wak a hard time. He has been a guru on many things TT and is a top bloke. So long as the Forum code ties in with a normal moral code, I don't think he'd have a problem.

I have been surprised and a little offended by some of the personal attacks which have occurred, led on more than one occasion by a Moderator, and by some of the posts on the Flame Room (ok, KM Powells I've kerbed my Kahn post).

I appreciate the Flame Room is for that, but every so often someone crosses the boundary - and that post did for me.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Perhaps we need more granularity - looking at the posts maybe we need a Polishing & Bird Poo forum, moderated by Wax Wizard. An Accident forum, moderated by Nutts, and an I've kerbed my Alloys forum moderated by KMPowell ? Oh and a Perverts Corner moderated by Vlastan.
> 
> Look, stop giving Wak a hard time. He has been a guru on many things TT and is a top bloke. So long as the Forum code ties in with a normal moral code, I don't think he'd have a problem.
> 
> ...


I'm with you on this. I tried to make it clear that I had nothing against Wak. Quite on the contrary. I've met him a few times, seen his car, and the guy's obviously an enthusiast, much more than I am. When I first saw there was another site, I thought, oh good, Wak's been putting work into his site. This'll be good.
I was somewhat disappointed to discover that this new site was nothing more than a rival forum. And there is no other content on the site.
I agree that the boundary has been crossed on many occasion. Kev Powell thought I had when he deleted my c word post. Maybe I did. It was in the flame room, however, and I've yet to see anybody justify that particular word as being worse than any other profanity.
I thought Vlastan's thread (you know the one) crossed the line. But if you were to trawl through it, you'll find that I didn't add to it. I only read it once to tell the truth.

However, as the situation now stands, I can't see any good coming of it. All it will do is set up two groups of people, with their own discussions, and meets. There'll be a few drifters, but unless some sort of truce is called then I think the UK TT community will die, frankly.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I'm sorry, but I very strongly object to you being a moderator of _any_ bord, Vlastan!!! Â


Thank you for your support! ;D

But how can you object to this when clearly you are now a Wak friend and will be frequent more his forum now?

Objection overuled...you are a traitor to this forum so...next please!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> Thank you for your support! Â ;D
> 
> But how can you object to this when clearly you are now a Wak friend and will be frequent more his forum now?
> 
> Objection overuled...you are a traitor to this forum so...next please! Â


So you're happy to be nominated to run the Perverts corner then V ?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> clearly you are now a Wak friend and will be frequent more his forum now?
> 
> Â


will be frequent more his forum now ????


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> I agree that the boundary has been crossed on many occasion. Kev Powell thought I had when he deleted my c word post. Maybe I did. It was in the flame room, however, and I've yet to see anybody justify that particular word as being worse than any other profanity.


Phil, the problem wasn't the languge, it was that it wasn't a 'flame', I have no problem with the c word in the flame room, but it has to be used in context.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I think he's trying to talk like Yoda


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Phil, the problem wasn't the languge, it was that it wasn't a 'flame', I have no problem with the c word in the flame room, but it has to be used in context.


Was too.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

I have no problem with Wak being appointed as a moderator, as I think he can continue to bring value to the forum, be it as a moderator or not.

This is not a witch hunt, it is merely stating a few things which is felt across the forum.

It is a shame that something like this has prompted me to respond in this way, and maybe should have been addressed earlier, but hey, it has happened, and now we are looking at ways to make things even better around here !!

Shash / Wak - Tuning section, you interested in supplying some content??

Jae


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Sounds like it might be an idea. The last thing I want is a split. And I think most would agree.
There's been a few occasions when people have said they miss the tech forum. It would also help if the tech stuff could make it to an FAQ more often.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

And this weeks evictions are .......... ????


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> I have no problem with Wak being appointed as a moderator, as I think he can continue to bring value to the forum, be it as a moderator or not.
> 
> Shash / Wak - Tuning section, you interested in supplying some content??
> 
> Jae


Jae , Â thanks for the comment,

I think It would be a very bad move to make me a moderator as I would bring personal opinion to a role that so many have already said is enforceing forum rules and has been commented as wrong in my other thread. 
I also think your existing moderators may not be happy as we have differences of opinion already and thats not constructive to the forum anyway. :-/

A small number of forum members have also voiced dissatisfaction today, so my credibility to them is low as would yours be to appoint me a moderator. In respect of their comments.

I am however extemely pleased that one thread has today highlighted some issues and you have acted in so many ways for the good of this forum and hope the existing moderators will take on board the reasons behind your actions.

As far as input to technical, my website .....MY website is always open to anyone, as is contacting me via email, posts and IM's here. I'm still a contributor when needed and will still continue to post ideas and new items.

If I can help I will but you need someone who can dedicate time to it and if input is required then my door is open.

As its already been mentioned by phil he was dissappointed that we have little content yet, simply responding to posts has taken up 2 days I have even had TT owners digging up weeds in my garden, cleaning flower beds and sticking their arm into my drains ....bet you have never organised a meet like that. Â ;D


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Its a pity that Wak isn't going to become a moderator, he is extremely knowledgable and is very highly regarded by most of the people I have had contact with, even if he was to bring personal opinions into judgements, i think he would make the right decision.

We love you Wak!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Can I be a Milk Monitor or look after the Nature Table. ;D

Don't know why any of you are getting uppity about 'rival' forums, particularly if you have been around long enough to recall both JAE and Russell courting the birth of this site on the US-based Audiworld forums that were frequented then by a number of people who subsequently came across to here. ???

Can we have a gay bishop to moderate the Flame Room? :


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> I have no problem with Wak being appointed as a moderator, as I think he can continue to bring value to the forum, be it as a moderator or not.


I agree


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2003)

Jae

can we suggest that 
the roles of 'current' moderators be replaced by others or amended ?? ;D ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Jae
> 
> can we suggest that
> the roles of 'current' moderators be replaced by others or amended Â ?? Â ;D ;D


Sundeep.......can i ask why ?


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Jae,

Your first post asks for people to nominate themselves, and subsequently people have suggested nominations. I think people will nominate people they respect, and that's a good thing. I also think some 'fresh blood' might be a good idea, and I'd like to nominate me.

I'm happy to put my personal views (and those of others) aside, and well capable of doing so (I'm in a job that demands it every day), to moderate in line with forum policy. And perhaps, this might be good moment to review and update the forum policy?

Pete

PS See also my post http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/YaBB.pl?board=WebTTForum;action=display;num=1056216784;start=70 in the whole TT-Quattro forum debate, if you want a personal view on things as they stand.

PPS I would also suport the nominations so far, especially Wak. I sincerely hope he will change his mind, as I think he can bring plenty to this site, and his own, whichever direction things move in.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Well I think there should be a female moderator to keep the boys in line [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

> Well I think there should be a female moderator to keep the boys in line [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


I second that


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Well I think there should be a female moderator to keep the boys in line [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


Now I REALLY want to be Milk Monitor ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

See......that shut you all up didn't it ;D


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Lisa, I have no problem with any female being a moderator....would bring some variety to the forum, thats for sure!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Well I vote PJ then! 
She keeps the boys right where they belong.........!!!


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Lisa, i think your sig pic needs moderating  :  [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

There......... Â  How instant was that!


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

no... no ......no....bring her back ;D  [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> Lisa, i think your sig pic needs moderating  :  [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif]


Totally agree, it had a bikini top in the way ;D

Go on, moderate me, I dare ya, I dare ya all mwahahah  ;D


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2003)

As you see Jae...

Madam Lisa already has special powers on this forum.....









although not sure about the chap with that Opel Speedster in his sig pic


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> But how can you object to this when clearly you are now a Wak friend and will be frequent more his forum now?
> 
> Objection overuled...you are a traitor to this forum so...next please! Â


Vlastan,
just *where* do you get your information from that I won't visit the ******** as often as before??


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> Vlastan,
> just *where* do you get your information from that I won't visit the ******** as often as before??


Wishful thinking?

Joke btw ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Vlastan,
> just *where* do you get your information from that I won't visit the ******** as often as before??


The new forum was created specifically to cater for Wak's and his mates needs! As you are one of his mates, you will find more pleasing (more moderated) the new forum, so you will go there more (provided there are more people than you and Wak of course!

So as you now have a forum where you feel in control, it will be appropriate not to express your personal views here any longer about other members...go and play where you feel happier...because apparently, you don't feel happy in this place with me (and some others) in it any longer!


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> The new forum was created specifically to cater for Wak's and his mates needs!


Vlastan,

I have been on "Waks" site....and I can find no where that states what you have mentioned......

I think you should have a look for yourself before jumping to conclusions....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Vlastan,
> 
> I have been on "Waks" site....and I can find no where that states what you have mentioned......
> 
> I think you should have a look for yourself before jumping to conclusions....


I have been there too...but would you really expect this to be written there? I don't think so.

Why else would someone create a rival site...because he is not happy with the current one and the way things are moderated. With strong supporrt from your mates, you can do lots!


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Vlastan... a moderator... *choke* [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> Vlastan... a moderator... *choke* Â [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Vlastan... a moderator... *choke* Â [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


You need some fun loving guy...like me, to spice up this place! ;D ;D


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

hahahaha one thing I can say mr V - at least you know how to take a joke  Good man ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> The new forum was created specifically to cater for Wak's and his mates needs! As you are one of his mates, you will find more pleasing (more moderated) the new forum, so you will go there more (provided there are more people than you and Wak of course!
> 
> So as you now have a forum where you feel in control, it will be appropriate not to express your personal views here any longer about other members...go and play where you feel happier...because apparently, you don't feel happy in this place with me (and some others) in it any longer!


Vlastan,
I would appreciate if you'd let *me* decide what I find or do not find pleasing!!!

I also do *not* recall expressing any views what-so-ever about any other memeber on this forum.

And thirdly, what makes you think that I am unhappy on this forum?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Would you all please stop voting for me, i have very little time to pursue a role as Moderator of any forum.

Sorry folks.

 ;D  ;D  ;D  ;D  ;D ;D  ;D  ;D  ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Paul,

just wondered today where you got to!!

Welcome back


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Jae,

It would be nice if we could moderate ourselves :-/

Moley


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> Jae,
> 
> It would be nice if we could moderate ourselves Â :-/
> 
> Moley


ouch! Doesn't bear thinking about [smiley=argue.gif]

of course you are right - it would be nice - but then life would be a bit dull if everyone was THAT reasonable ;D Who could we all gossip about or abuse if that was the case? How would we vent our frustrations? We would all be on a course of self destruction.. tsk tsk.. how could you even suggest such a thing?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Whats the big deal about moderators :

Two of us used to quite happily moderate the Fiat Coupe forum - over 800 members by the time i moved on with no problems. Members were considerate in their use of the forum and so very little moderation was required. If moderators dont abuse their priviledges then there are no problems.

Jae - please put me down for the Golf section if no one objects.

James.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Golf section?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I'll do the Sailing section then . ;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

;D

for the pedantic...

the Golf R32/GTI/GTDI/V5/V6/4Motion section :


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> ;D
> 
> for the pedantic...
> 
> the Golf R32/GTI/GTDI/V5/V6/4Motion section Â :


I wasn't trying to be pedantic, I genuinely didn't realise we had a Golf section :

Maybe I should read more.......


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I think we should all get out more , instead of reading all this stuff and getting hot under the collar ! ;D


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Thanks Guys for all your nominations but I just don't have the time either. ;D

BTW, The Golf site has on average 2 hits a month, so that's hard work 

My Top 3:

A3DFU: We just need a top TT female 
NuTTs: Popular guy, well respected, good knowledge 
JampoTT: Constructive, fair comments, Committed, firm and fair. Uses lots of big words 

Subs
TTotal: Sailing Jokes :
Vlastan: Stay on subs bench


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2003)

> I'll do the Sailing section then . ;D


yea.. i've do the Sailing section as well....


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Well I vote PJ then!
> She keeps the boys right where they belong.........!!!


You have to be kidding!!!

I already have her as a boss at home, I can do without it here as well!! 

Mart.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Do I have to make a speech now : :



> NuTTs: Popular guy, well respected, good knowledge


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Do I have to make a speech now : :


No.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

How about _everyone_ (except me as it is not my bag - although I will still do the Nature Table and look after the Forum pet during the holidays) _moderates_, and _just_ Vlastan makes the posts. 

That should make everyone feel useful, wanted, impotent important. ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> A3DFU: We just need a top TT female
> NuTTs: Popular guy, well respected, good knowledge
> JampoTT: Constructive, fair comments, Committed, firm and fair. Uses lots of big words


:-* Thanks for you support Morgan (and indeed Mark's earlier suggestion). I will think about it, but may decline for reasons Mark knows since the EGM


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

???

;D

Dani I think you should be thanking Simon not me !

But I to am sure you would be a good moderator.

regards
morgan


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I would hate to be a moderator in that I like rude words and arguments and therefore would actively encourage them rather than moderate them.


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> I like rude words


You bad boy :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I would hate to be a moderator in that I like rude words and arguments and therefore would actively encourage them rather than moderate them.


I vote for R1! ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> ???
> 
> ;D
> 
> ...


Too many numbers around :
Yes, Simon of course ;D


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

So .. what happened ?

Who are the new moderators ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I don't know. But I vote for CH_Peter ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> So .. what happened ?
> 
> Who are the new moderators ?


Yeh , tell us !


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I thought the popups had gone. Not that I ever got any anyway.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

What pop ups Phil ? :


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It's those little things kids play with, John


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2003)

so who won ??


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

My guess is "noone"


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Jae said at Burghley he would let people know around now, I think. He also mentioned the number of posts and hits the website gets...can't remember exact figures, but approximately speaking it was "a lot"... poor bloke, there's no wonder being a moderator is a thankless task (although thanks to those that do it  )

Pete


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Didnt even know he was there


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Well, I spent ages looking that TTotal bloke. You know, the silly oik. Couldn't find him anywhere. ???


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2003)

> Didnt even know he was there Â


ditto Â :-/


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Here he is in his car ....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

OIK OIK OIK...where are you hiding? ;D ;D


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Man of mystery is Jae... no one knows where he's going to turn up next


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm getting worried as last time I saw him I was VAG-COMing his car !  :-/


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Man of mystery is Jae... no one knows where he's going to turn up next Â


 : ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

last time I saw him was at Burghley : ;D


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Is this closed, or are the votes still being counted?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Are you still looking for that TTotal guy Peter ? :-/


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Didn't you two meet at Burghley


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Rumour has it that he's loitering around here somewhere...


----------

